# If the sun were to explode......



## JustOne (Jul 23, 2015)

Would you hear it?

The lights would go out in 8 minutes but which part of the sun exploding would kill us, and how long would it take?

Assuming the speed of sound is 700mph it would take 24 WEEKS for the sound of the blast to arrive, I'm sure we'd be long dead by then....... but would there actually BE a sound of the blast or a blast 'wave' at all (no sound in space?) or would it just be a case of waiting for radioactive debris to smash the Earth to bits, and how long would that take to arrive?






might have had a strange dream last night, or might not have


----------



## Piece (Jul 23, 2015)

Current theory says the Sun won't explode just balloon out, covering all planets to Jupiter. &#128521;

Speed of sound in space?!?


----------



## One Planer (Jul 23, 2015)

Piece said:



			Current theory says the Sun won't explode just balloon out, covering all planets to Jupiter. &#55357;&#56841;

Speed of sound in space?!?  

Click to expand...

There is no sound in a vacuum, so there would be no sound. Sound is, essentially, waves or vibration that the ear interprets as sound. 

The sun will eventually move from a main sequence star to a red dwarf star. Once it's fuel runs out, it is 'projected' to super nova leaving a pulsar/white dwarf star or other cosmic remnant.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 23, 2015)

One Planer said:



			There is no sound in a vacuum
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish! I had to ask the mrs to stop the other night while watching the golf, couldn't hear Mr Allis. Its a Dyson BTW.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 23, 2015)

Nurse,Nurse!   James is out of hid chair again


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 23, 2015)

I love all this space/universe stuff. Can't get my head round it at times.

The universe goes on for ever and ever........how does that work?!?! Surely it's like the Truman Show where there is a wall at the end?


----------



## G.U.R (Jul 23, 2015)

I think the Sun will implode as it burns out all it's energy. So it will get larger and larger as it burns out, I believe we are in line to get consumed in this expansion, before it falls in on itself. It still has another 5.something million years to go but the Earth will be long gone before any explosion.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## guest100718 (Jul 23, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I love all this space/universe stuff. Can't get my head round it at times.

The universe goes on for ever and ever........how does that work?!?! Surely it's like the Truman Show where there is a wall at the end?  

Click to expand...

you would enjoy http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2395695/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 23, 2015)

Here's a couple of articles that plots the demise of the sun and corrects a few of the misconceptions in posts above.

The sun is about halfway through its cycle, so another 5 Billion years left yet before it goes through the process of becoming a Red Giant, then on to become a White Dwarf. It is neither massive enough (needs to be about 1.4 times as large as the sun (or more), nor near enough to another 'star' (for either to acquire mass from the other) for any further change.

What will happen to planets as the sun burns out 
http://io9.com/what-the-death-of-the-sun-will-look-like-471796727

The Death of Stars - check the 'White Dwarf' reference.
http://www.atnf.csiro.au/outreach/e...hysics/stellarevolution_deathlow.html#sdlowwd


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 23, 2015)

I thought the Earth was flat?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2015)

I heard something on the radio the other day on the lines of...
There's 3 billion planets similar to ours in the Milky Way alone and there are around 100 billion galaxies visible using the technology we currently have out there.
Figures may be just a touch incorrect but that's the gist of it


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 23, 2015)

So I'm still Ok for my Holiday in September?


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 23, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			So I'm still Ok for my Holiday in September?
		
Click to expand...

Factor 50 is all you'll require then!

Factor 50 zillion in a few (5 Billion) years!


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Would you hear it?

The lights would go out in 8 minutes but which part of the sun exploding would kill us, and how long would it take?

Assuming the speed of sound is 700mph it would take 24 WEEKS for the sound of the blast to arrive, I'm sure we'd be long dead by then....... but would there actually BE a sound of the blast or a blast 'wave' at all (no sound in space?) or would it just be a case of waiting for radioactive debris to smash the Earth to bits, and how long would that take to arrive?






*might have had a strange dream last night, or might not have* 

Click to expand...

James, what exactly are you smoking at the moment?  

*Slime*.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2015)

This has to be the most depressing thread I've read, no sleep for me tonight! &#128540;


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 23, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I thought the Earth was flat?
		
Click to expand...

Now don't be silly Fab. It curls up around the edges so you don't fall off.


----------



## c1973 (Jul 23, 2015)

Dear thread,

What is this 'sun' that you speak of? 

Yours, interested.

Scotland.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 23, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Dear thread,

What is this 'sun' that you speak of? 

Yours, interested.

Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly wasn't evident in Irvine today!


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 23, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I thought the Earth was flat?
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Now don't be silly Fab. It curls up around the edges so you don't fall off.
		
Click to expand...

It is still a fascinating conspiracy theory if you look into it. It's all over YouTube so it must be true. 

Any Flat Earthers on here?  

http://www.theflatearthsociety.org/cms/


----------



## Chisteve (Jul 23, 2015)

Interesting thread ..................... it amazes me that the sun is so far away yet can produce so much heat,  when it is so difficult to heat my house in midde of winter 

As to the question none of us would know much about it i think, but I'm no expert


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 23, 2015)

I'd be in the pub so wouldn't care


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 23, 2015)

Another thought, if the sun were to explode what would lie on the dashboard of my van?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ask the Walker Brothers.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 24, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Ask the Walker Brothers.

Click to expand...

The guys that make the crisps? Salt and Vinegar are my favourites.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 24, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			The guys that make the crisps? Salt and Vinegar are my favourites.
		
Click to expand...

They've done a few weird songs , the Electrician is one,  but no crisps as far as i know. 
But" The Sun ain't gonna shine any more" suits the thread.:ears:


----------



## Slab (Jul 24, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Would you hear it?

The lights would go out in 8 minutes but which part of the sun exploding would kill us, and how long would it take?

Assuming the speed of sound is 700mph it would take 24 WEEKS for the sound of the blast to arrive, I'm sure we'd be long dead by then....... but would there actually BE a sound of the blast or a blast 'wave' at all (no sound in space?) or would it just be a case of waiting for radioactive debris to smash the Earth to bits, and how long would that take to arrive?






might have had a strange dream last night, or might not have 

Click to expand...


Ok I ran the numbers last night and it looks like weâ€™re all OK for golf tomorrow but beyond that all I can be sure of is you probably want a morning tee time as itâ€™ll hit the back 9 on south facing courses before the front 9 and clubs are likely to offer credit rounds rather than refunds if you canâ€™t complete 18 holes (stingy gits) 

Rang the R&A for guidance on relief from 'impact from a fiery ball' but the line went dead so can only assume theyâ€™ve been struck first (just like the poll tax debacle) Anyway the closest I can find is to treat it as ball lost in hole made by burrowing animal and proceed as per RoG thereafter  

If your FC is vaporised then you need to get someone else to mark your card for the remainder of the round (technically you need to have both markers signatures on the card so might be worth suggesting the FC signs as marker pre-round, I know itâ€™s not the done thing but just explain why Iâ€™m sure theyâ€™ll understand 

In the event of a full scale solar meltdown and impact with planet earth your post round lunch is likely to be delayed and slightly overcooked, so itâ€™s business as usual in the kitchen

The GM rules forum will be closed between 3:00 & 4:00 on Sunday to allow for a review of the Rules Decisions in a post apocalyptic world but you can take it as read that the hole size will be remaining at 4.25 inches!

Oh and due to some weird highly toxic radioactive dust cloud covering the entire planet (well the leftover bits anyway) your GM forum post counts will be reset to zero, don't panic as plans are in place to restore this by end of the month as the Mods are predicted to survive the worst of things due to their thick skin and that they share 99.8% DNA with that other cuddly creature widely expected to survive a nuclear war.... MikeH


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 24, 2015)

F



Slab said:



			Ok I ran the numbers last night and it looks like weâ€™re all OK for golf tomorrow but beyond that all I can be sure of is you probably want a morning tee time as itâ€™ll hit the back 9 on south facing courses before the front 9 and clubs are likely to offer credit rounds rather than refunds if you canâ€™t complete 18 holes (stingy gits) 

Rang the R&A for guidance on relief from 'impact from a fiery ball' but the line went dead so can only assume theyâ€™ve been struck first (just like the poll tax debacle) Anyway the closest I can find is to treat it as ball lost in hole made by burrowing animal and proceed as per RoG thereafter  

If your FC is vaporised then you need to get someone else to mark your card for the remainder of the round (technically you need to have both markers signatures on the card so might be worth suggesting the FC signs as marker pre-round, I know itâ€™s not the done thing but just explain why Iâ€™m sure theyâ€™ll understand 

In the event of a full scale solar meltdown and impact with planet earth your post round lunch is likely to be delayed and slightly overcooked, so itâ€™s business as usual in the kitchen

The GM rules forum will be closed between 3:00 & 4:00 on Sunday to allow for a review of the Rules Decisions in a post apocalyptic world but you can take it as read that the hole size will be remaining at 4.25 inches!

Oh and due to some weird highly toxic radioactive dust cloud covering the entire planet (well the leftover bits anyway) your GM forum post counts will be reset to zero, don't panic as plans are in place to restore this by end of the month as the Mods are predicted to survive the worst of things due to their thick skin and that they share 99.8% DNA with that other cuddly creature widely expected to survive a nuclear war.... MikeH 

Click to expand...

Where is the like button 

What I find ironic is there are people who want to be buried when they die as they are afraid of cremation, they will eventually be cremated anyway when the Sun goes pop.
The rest of us will be cremated twice- just to make sure 

James is definitely on something


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 24, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			F

Where is the like button 

What I find ironic is there are people who want to be buried when they die as they are afraid of cremation, they will eventually be cremated anyway when the Sun goes pop.
The rest of us will be cremated twice- just to make sure 

James is definitely on something 

Click to expand...

You'll have been recycled into something else long before then.
Maybe a Prov 1 or a top flite.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 24, 2015)

Slab said:



			Ok I ran the numbers last night and it looks like weâ€™re all OK for golf tomorrow but beyond that all I can be sure of is you probably want a morning tee time as itâ€™ll hit the back 9 on south facing courses before the front 9 and clubs are likely to offer credit rounds rather than refunds if you canâ€™t complete 18 holes (stingy gits) 

Rang the R&A for guidance on relief from 'impact from a fiery ball' but the line went dead so can only assume theyâ€™ve been struck first (just like the poll tax debacle) Anyway the closest I can find is to treat it as ball lost in hole made by burrowing animal and proceed as per RoG thereafter  

If your FC is vaporised then you need to get someone else to mark your card for the remainder of the round (technically you need to have both markers signatures on the card so might be worth suggesting the FC signs as marker pre-round, I know itâ€™s not the done thing but just explain why Iâ€™m sure theyâ€™ll understand 

In the event of a full scale solar meltdown and impact with planet earth your post round lunch is likely to be delayed and slightly overcooked, so itâ€™s business as usual in the kitchen

The GM rules forum will be closed between 3:00 & 4:00 on Sunday to allow for a review of the Rules Decisions in a post apocalyptic world but you can take it as read that the hole size will be remaining at 4.25 inches!

Oh and due to some weird highly toxic radioactive dust cloud covering the entire planet (well the leftover bits anyway) your GM forum post counts will be reset to zero, don't panic as plans are in place to restore this by end of the month as the Mods are predicted to survive the worst of things due to their thick skin and that they share 99.8% DNA with that other cuddly creature widely expected to survive a nuclear war.... MikeH 

Click to expand...

Some good points in this post but also raises a few questions......

If playing a competition and half the field gets vapourised, will I still get cut if I have a good round?

Don't tell Delc about the hole size, I think to him it's the biggest potential benefit of the Sun imploding.

Not happy about FC's pre signing the card, could become a cheats charter!

Can you add Homer into the list of survivors along with the Mods and MikeH, he has the thickest skin of the lot  


Apart from these minor points, I'm nominating this as post of the month  :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 24, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			you would enjoy http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2395695/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Click to expand...

I'm going to check this out.....cheers paddy  :thup:


----------



## Slab (Jul 24, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Some good points in this post but also raises a few questions......

If playing a competition and half the field gets vapourised, will I still get cut if I have a good round?

Don't tell Delc about the hole size, I think to him it's the biggest potential benefit of the Sun imploding.

Not happy about FC's pre signing the card, could become a cheats charter!

Can you add Homer into the list of survivors along with the Mods and MikeH, he has the thickest skin of the lot  


Apart from these minor points, I'm nominating this as post of the month  :thup:



Click to expand...

Don't want to get morbid but Homer may have to take his chances with the rest of you (his shoe collection however is to be stored in the last rocket to to leave so at least his soles will be saved  

Latest tragejtory shows Delc's course due to be peppered by a solar meteor shower which will leave many hundreds of small holes on the course, experts say these holes will all be around 4" wide 

No need to worry about a cheats charter, post 'Sungate' we'll all be smacking the ball from one continent to another with a wedge due to the complete lack of atmosphere  

And finally if more than half the field is vaporized the only certainty is that the group in front still wont let you through, sorry


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			F

Where is the like button 

What I find ironic is there are people who want to be buried when they die as they are afraid of cremation, they will eventually be cremated anyway when the Sun goes pop.
The rest of us will be cremated twice- just to make sure 

James is definitely on something 

Click to expand...

 My father was a fighter pilot during WWII, and one of the pilots biggest fear was crashing and being trapped whilst their plane burned. I imagine like my father the majority of pilots asked to be buried rather than cremated.

Coal miners were probably the opposite.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 24, 2015)

Chisteve said:



			Interesting thread ..................... it amazes me that the sun is so far away yet can produce so much heat,  when it is so difficult to heat my house in midde of winter
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to be a geek in the middle of an amusing thread....

Everyone's heard of E=mc2 (can't do superscript)

The sun converts 600 million tonnes (tons?) of hydrogen into 596 million tonnes of helium every second. The missing 4 million tonnes is converted into energy.

Convert 4 million tonnes to kilograms, multiply it by 299,792,458 and by that again, and that is how much energy it kicks out.

386,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 watts every second.


A side effect of this energy release is something that is easy to read, but hard to imagine.
As a part of the fusion process, a particle called a neutrino is released. They hardly ever interact with anything, so pass straight through the earth (and you!) as if it weren't there.

Every second, 100 billion of them pass through every square centimetre of you.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 24, 2015)

If half the field is vaporised, how does that affect the CSS?


----------

